# sprayer won't build pressure/



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

i have a newer spraytech 2555 and was spraying today and ran out of paint. When i added paint and reprimed I had a hard time getting it to prime. Then when it did, it didn't want to build up pressure. If i set the dial to 4 it would build up. When cranked pressure all the way up it wouldn't build. this is a fairly new pump. Only 50 or so gallons through it. I can't afford to send it off and not have it for a few weeks. Any ideas would be greatlly appreciated.


----------



## Jethroe (Jan 27, 2007)

Traditions said:


> When i added paint and reprimed I had a hard time getting it to prime. Then when it did, it didn't want to build up pressure. If i set the dial to 4 it would build up. When cranked pressure all the way up it wouldn't build.


 Try cleaning the unit out wiht sprratechs green cleaner conditioner it will lubricate the pump and piston and put some oil in the inlet valve. Surely tour o-ring inside of the pump on the inlet or outlet are in good shape if this is a new unit. make sure that your suction tube is not sucking air I have had to replace them on new units before sometimes they get stripped be very careful with the suction tubes on spraytech equipment, they are testy. If none of this works call a local spray equipment repair shop hopefully you have one and ask them if they have a solution, May be a quick fix or as you said rent equipment in the mean time get it fixed. Good luck, Next time.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Take the inlet off and look at the ball really close, you'll see a small peice of white plastic, get it out.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Brushslingers said:


> Take the inlet off and look at the ball really close, you'll see a small peice of white plastic, get it out.


This is what i was going to say as well. 
Rent you a rig if you have to, have yours repaired.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

what is the white plastic?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Dunno really, some sort of packing that always comes loose and jams the ball, i've had five spraytechs and every single one does the same thing.... pumps out a few fives and then.... jam, every single one had a little peice of white plastic jammed in the ball. My oldest one has now pumped out about 4k gallons and still going strong after that incident.

Oh yeah, if you call thier "help" line, they will tell you to tap the ball housing with a screwdriver and call back, then they will tell you to duct tape the tube... heh, worthless.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

LMAO @ Duct tape.
I used to run a small 2205 for trim, same thing.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

maybe a dumb question but why would it build pressure at half but not at full pressure?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Ball is sticking at half cocked... more pressure more the ball needs to move.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

I ended up sending it off. Sw store in decatur works on them so they are sending it there. It is still under warranty. Sprayers are a great tool but it seems like i am always working on them. I need to learn to service them better. I am pretty good with mechanic type work. I just don't have the time lately to tinker with it. Would save lots of time and MONEY! Thanks for all your replies!


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah i prefer to do most of my maintance myself. My 695 blew a chip a couple of years ago, i could'nt figure out what was wrong so i had to send it out, cost 300 dollars. Now i have service manuals for graco on dvd.


----------

